# Why would anyone glorify this invention with a story



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So apparently there is a cottage industry beyond the internet for infidelity. I understand necessity is the the mother of all invention, but this is just sick.

Japan's Philanderers Stay Faithful to Their 'Infidelity Phones' - WSJ.com


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

To people who have never been devastated by infidelity, the idea of the cheating spouse elicits knowing shrugs - 'Yeah, so what else is new? What do you expect?, etc.'

They can read articles like this as just interesting, albeit a little twisted, tidbits.

The actual article, though, shows how someone else's hurt is really just a game to so many of the people who cheat. They're busy trying to win, trying to outsmart. They expend a lot of time and effort at the game. And once they're caught, their victims expend a lot of anguish dealing with it.

I think that it would be so much easier for the trustworthy people out there to spot these game players before they got involved with them. Wouldn't it be great to have a 'trustworthy app' that could gather the right info and provide a 'trustworthy score' on someone? Owning an infidelity phone would bring the score way, way down.

(Of course, a pipe dream - privacy and all that.)


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, one can only hope that he is bitten by the hand that feeds him in the future. He's building alot of negative Karma here. With some luck we will all get to hear about it when the bus hits him.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought infidelity was supposed to be ok in Japan as long as love wasn't involved.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Read the 'advice' threads on how not to get caught on the infidelity boards. One of the top things to avoid is the Iphone and to opt for a flip like the one mentioned above. 

That way, as they say, they can promote their unsuspecting spouses trust by leaving their phone laying around and open to inspection.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

They quote a fellow who goes by "Bakanabe". "Baka" means idiot in Japanese. 

Reminds me of when a reporter for Canada's National paper "The Globe and Mail" was interviewing some kids about teen violence and had a lengthy quote from a student named "Phil McCracken". And the newspaper published the story without realizing they had been fooled. :rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Marriage and fidelity are going the way of the horse and buggy. 

I hope this is not true. Maybe I'm jaded from this site and all I have read. I hope so.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

On one hand, the article tells cheaters which phone is best to hide their affair. On the other hand, the article tells the wary spouse why their loved one is really using their "old-school" gadget. It's a triggering article if you've been betrayed but to those whose trust has not yet been violated it's interesting fodder to be read among the real news.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

And it is possible to use an old phone because, y'know, it still works, and a new one costs, and all my contacts etc are on this one, and it's no hassle.

So, it's not a sure indication... (he says, unable to post from his phone because it's too old  )


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

i read an article other day.... how to affair proof marriage, i had done all those things..

he still cheated ???

sad


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

goodwife4 said:


> i read an article other day.... how to affair proof marriage, i had done all those things..
> 
> he still cheated ???
> 
> sad


You can't fix character or integrity.


----------

